# I've shot me bolt. Me wad is on the table!



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

Direct quote from one of the fellas on Dickinson's Real Deal, just happened now. Quarter past three in the afternoon!!

Fantastic stuff!!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> Direct quote from one of the fellas on Dickinson's Real Deal, just happened now. Quarter past three in the afternoon!!
> 
> Fantastic stuff!!



lol

It David Dickinson still on?


----------



## christonabike (Nov 18, 2008)

That made me sit up when viewing at work as well

Good spot


----------



## Pieface (Nov 18, 2008)

David Dickinson's spunk is orange.


----------



## xes (Nov 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> David Dickinson's spunk is orange.



i wonder if it tastes orange


----------



## The Groke (Nov 18, 2008)

xes said:


> i wonder if it tastes orange




No, it tastes of Werther's with a hint of scampi.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 18, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> No, it tastes of Werther's with a hint of scampi.



It's also drier than the average man's spunk, emerging with a sort of cobwebby texture.


----------



## xes (Nov 18, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> No, it tastes of Werther's with a hint of scampi.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2008)

xes said:


> i wonder if it tastes orange



It tastes of wood varnish


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

Relahni said:


> It David Dickinson still on?



Yeah, but it wasn't him that said it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2008)

Who's that outrageously camp fella who's on one of those shows? All bejewelled and ingratiating - Ian something?


----------



## zenie (Nov 18, 2008)

Get back to work


----------



## christonabike (Nov 18, 2008)

They are all fucking odd, Clyde, all fucking odd

Ian Towning, once a drag queen

Learn summat new everyday


----------



## Onslow (Nov 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Who's that outrageously camp fella who's on one of those shows? All bejewelled and ingratiating - Ian something?



haha that guy is something else! I can't believe he exists actually.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2008)

Onslow said:


> haha that guy is something else! I can't believe he exists actually.


Ian Towning





There aren't any better photos than that but I couldn't quite believe his look when I first saw it - uberLiberace!
The only other big-enough photo is one of the poor fella bloodied up after being attacked by hammer-wielding robbers


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

It was the one who looks a bit like Supergran-


----------



## christonabike (Nov 18, 2008)

You've been to the website, haven't you?

You've met the dealers

Dirty dealers


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> It was the one who looks a bit like Supergran-



He looks like a cross betwen Stephen Fry and that car fella who drinks wine


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

I quite like the programme, that's why it was on me telly.


----------



## christonabike (Nov 18, 2008)

Straight after House Guest innit

We have the telly on all day at work, and we can have it as a wee screen in the bottom of our computers, with headphones on

It's great

In a way


----------



## citygirl (Nov 18, 2008)

made me do a double-take n'all. i can tell ya 

i love david dickinson. he really makes me laugh


----------



## citygirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> It was the one who looks a bit like Supergran-



he's a lot scruffier than that now. more dog-chewed


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

But that IS him!!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> He looks like a cross betwen Stephen Fry and that car fella who drinks wine



Stephen Fry and John Prescott?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Stephen Fry and John Prescott?



No, I think he does Top Gear


----------



## citygirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> But that IS him!!



never said it wasn't


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

No, you only inferred it.


----------



## citygirl (Nov 18, 2008)

No i never.  Was just remarking how much worse he looked on the prog to that pic, is all.


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

For some reason I'd not noticed the word 'not' in your post.  at me, etc. Changes the way it reads.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought I'd imagined the wad-line this afternoon.

I wouldn't buy or sell anything to or from that sly, shifty eyed bloke. He's oily and seedy imo


----------



## Madusa (Nov 18, 2008)

Why did he say it? What context?


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello sweetie. 

He'd offered as much money as he could for the items & he'd put it on the table.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Why did he say it? What context?




It's a program where people bring thier goods to dealers and they bargain with them to get a deal done, or the people go to auction.

e2a

the cash is laid out note by note on the table.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> Hello sweetie.
> 
> He'd offered as much money as he could for the items & he'd put it on the table.





DotCommunist said:


> It's a program where people bring thier goods to dealers and they bargain with them to get a deal done, or the people go to auction.
> 
> e2a
> 
> the cash is laid out note by note on the table.



So in this context, what does he mean by 'shot his bolt'?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2008)

Madusa said:


> So in this context, what does he mean by 'shot his bolt'?



gone as far as he was willing to go money wise. Final offer.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> gone as far as he was willing to go money wise. Final offer.



Oh I say!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 18, 2008)

David Dickenson is great.


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Oh I say!



Pretty sure it was a mistake.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess you had to be looking for that kind of thing.


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure 'I've shot me bolt', can mean only one thing & he used it in the wrong context.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> I'm pretty sure 'I've shot me bolt', can mean only one thing & he used it in the wrong context.



Quick google reveals it may refer to ejaculating violently or to use something up quickly ie, energy, money...


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah. 

Clearly my filthy mind then.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 18, 2008)

But then with the conjuction of his 'wad' to mean spunk or money,on the table, it does sound really rude. 

It was probably done on purpose.


----------



## citygirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> For some reason I'd not noticed the word 'not' in your post.  at me, etc. Changes the way it reads.



errm...nup...still can't quite work that out - re-read it 3 times


----------



## citygirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Madusa said:


> But then with the conjuction of his 'wad' to mean spunk or money,on the table, it does sound really rude.
> 
> It was probably done on purpose.



it was MOST DEFINITELY done on purpose. he turned round to dickie with a right ol gleam in his eye


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2008)

citygirl said:


> he's a lot scruffier than that. more dog-chewed



Looks like you're saying it'd not him, he's scruffier! Or something. I think I'm losing this.......


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, you are. That's not what she was saying.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2008)

writes letter to Daily Wail


----------

